# Bride seats in my mk4 jetta



## colin_mk4 (May 8, 2014)

Just got some brides and i need to know what rails and brackets i need to install them into my mk4 jetta if anyone can help that would be cool need a site to get it or something


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

http://www.425motorsports.com/planted-seat-bracket-vw-beetle-golf-gti-jetta-mk4-chassis-1999-2005-driver.html


----------

